# Primer how many coats?



## kimbur96

This is probably a painting 101 question, but since I have never owned a home or painted one before here I go...I am priming the walls of my living/dining room in order to go from a dark tan (wet sand is the color name) to a light yellow wall color. My question is should the walls be completely white or will you still see a hint of the wall color after the primer? With one coat it is a white with just a hint of the original wall color...is that enough that the yellow paint will cover? I am using Kilz premium primer and a valspar interior latex paint.
thanks
kim


----------



## poppameth

Normally, I'd say yes. Primer doesn't necessarily need to completely block the color out. Even if you see hints of it through the primer the finish coats should take care of the rest. However, you've chosen two of the lowest quality products on the market, so it's hard to tell exactly how the finish coats will turn out.


----------



## Sammy

Normally just one coat of primer. If a little of the old color is showing thru you will probably be o.k. and the top coat should cover. 

Not a big fan of Kilz...:no:

Sounds like you are already in progress with the paint. 

On future projects I would suggest going to the big boy paint store versus the big box. They will stock a lot better grade of primer and can tint it a shade or two lighter than your top coat so you'll get better end color with just one coat. Especially on major color changes. 

Yes, you'll pay a few more bucks a gallon for the paint, but most painting is the prep work not the material cost.


----------



## kimbur96

Thanks for the quick responses. I didn't know that I was using poor quality stuff  Live and learn I guess. Just like the sprinkler job, when on my third trip to the store I decidied to buy more sizes and shapes than needed to avoid a fourth trip back to the store.


----------



## Sammy

It may turn out just fine so dont sweat it and see how it turns out. 

Ahhhhhhh sprinklers! 

I have been working on mine the last few weeks! 

Always buy the size over what you think you need, the size under what you think you need, and the size you THINK you need. 

Just save the receipts and return the unused stuff when your done! 

[unless your like most of us and want a box of plumbing stuff just to make the garage look cool]


----------



## Matthewt1970

I wouldn't put more than one coat of primer as yellows are one of the toughest colors to work with. I am thinking one coat of primer will knock the tan down just enough to let the yellow cover better. If you make it too white with the primer then you may have a hard time coveing the white with the yellow.


----------



## Workaholic

One coat of primer relatively close to your desired color is good. I would rather use a PVA primer rather than the choices of primer you originaly gave.


----------



## kimbur96

Sammy said:


> It may turn out just fine so dont sweat it and see how it turns out.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh sprinklers!
> 
> I have been working on mine the last few weeks!
> 
> Always buy the size over what you think you need, the size under what you think you need, and the size you THINK you need.
> 
> Just save the receipts and return the unused stuff when your done!
> 
> [unless your like most of us and want a box of plumbing stuff just to make the garage look cool]


:notworthy:Oh, I have garage envy. Not a lot of garages here in South Florida, especially in the older homes. I had to search to find one in that still had the carport as a carport, not a converted to a room. 

Good luck with the sprinklers. I still need to tackle the back sprinkers. I am on a well for sprinklers and they are installed but who know's that last time they ran prior to my buying the house. I now there are at least two breaks in the back yard


----------



## kimbur96

Thanks to all who replied. I went with one coat and then painted and it looks GREAT. I love the color. Just the relaxing sort of beach look I wanted. Again thank you for entertaining such basic questions. I am sure there will be more.


----------

